# 2 to 1 HDMI splitter?



## crawdad62 (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey,

This really isn't a Tivo question but you folks are pretty informative so I thought I'd ask here. Is there a HDMI splitter? Something I can put multiple HDMI devices to a single HDMI port on the TV?

It seems that more and more things require (or at least are capable of) HDMI yet my TV only has one HDMI connection. 

I Googled them but didn't come up with anything other that splitters that went from one source to multiple screens not the other way. 

Is it possible? Is there anything out there?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

"Splitter" implies a normally passive device that works as a power divider for modulated carriers, such as a CATV hybrid splitter. Since it isn't practical to split a signal voltage, especially one that is a digital datastream (and one that needs to negotiate a handshake between HDMI transmitter and HDMI receiver) you likely won't find such a thing. I would assume there might be a device that works like a router that might work, but that negotiation thing would make that tricky. If not for the negotiation I would assume a distribution amp would also be possible (but that means equal outputs from a single input, which might not be what you had in mind).

If you can go component instead, there are video distribution amps available for those (but no passive splitters). Component analog HD can be every bit as good as digital HDMI HD, in some cases even better. Google that. You might also be able to find a simple passive outboard HDMI switch.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=1011002&p_id=2777&seq=1&format=2&style=line

your looking for a switch not a splitter.

this is a 5-1 switch they also have other models 2-1 etc..

look into that at monoprice.com or also try hdtvsupply.com


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

I think what you are looking for is a "switch", not a splitter. See Dssturbo1's post and/or Google "HDMI switch".


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

While I'm not a fan of their devices, check www.gefen.com, they have a bunch of HDMI switches (which is what you're looking for, not a splitter).


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Here's an inexpensive 2 input HDMI switch:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...cs_id=1011002&p_id=2778&seq=1&format=2&style=

And a 5 input (check the review):

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...1002&p_id=2777&style=&seq=1&format=4#feedback


----------

